# Damp smell in shower (new MH)



## Marrabone (Apr 8, 2010)

Hi all,

I picked up my brand new Autoquest 140 last Wednesday, staying at a nearby site for a couple of days to iron out any faults. As there was a problem with a leaky tap in the kitchen area, l did not use the pump so could not test the shower. Once this was sorted i did swish some water around the shower area just to check out the flow etc. before returning home.

A day or so later l discovered that the shower room had developed an unpleasant damp smell. I have opened the window slightly and given it a few days in which time it has improved a little. The smell is similar to what you get when leaving a damp cloth is left screwed up for a few days. I am a widowed lady new to motor homing and not very clued up on these things.

There are a couple of areas where the sealant could have been done better. So my questions are: 1. Should l return to the dealer for attention (170 mile round trip) 2. Should l try to seal any possible problem areas with bathroom sealant. 3. Is there any other possible explanation for the damp smell?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

It sounds very like damp carpet. Leaks can be hard to find, even for dealers. 

I would do a few more limited tests and see what you can find and report back to your dealer. You probably will have to take the van back, the sooner the better as that smell can be very hard to get rid of and if it is a leak the damp will spread further. You can expect to leave the van for repair and drying out I am afraid to say, Alan.

Edit: I should have asked if there is carpet near the shower. It is not unknown for manufacturers to carpet the whole floor and then put the furniture, including the shower base in on top of the carpet. If there is a leak it can lead to having sodden, smelly carpet beneath the shower base. I had that with an Autotrail a couple of years ago.


----------



## neilanddot (Apr 4, 2008)

I agree with Alan try a few limited tests, but don't try sealing anything as you may negate your warranty. I am surprised at the speed of the musty smell coming through. It sounds like the problem had been there for a while and was reactivated by water getting to it again.
You need to inform the dealer straightaway and get their response.
Neil


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I agree that a leak is most likely but you should also rule out that the smell is not coming up from the waste water tank. Make sure that the tank is empty and put the stoppers in the washbasin and shower tray.


----------



## Marrabone (Apr 8, 2010)

Just to update you. The dealer arranged for me to take the MH to Autosleepers rather than trawl back down south to them. They have resealed all the shower compartment and the problem has now gone away.


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

Be aware that the 'Elddis' shower tray is ribbed for slip protection but those raised ribs are not supported and will crack in a few months, in addition, the tray is unsupported where it meets the base of the loo and is very flexible in this area and very hard to seal correctly. White duck tape does the job for me until I can sort it out this winter.


----------



## stephenpug (Sep 18, 2008)

sorry but just read your post we too picked our new autoquest 140 from marquis at tewkesbury last march and also had problems with a leaking kitchen tap and also water running out under the fire by the bathroom when we emptied the bathroom sink it took 3 x 100 mile round trip visits to marquis to finally get the tap changed but they only looked at the leaking bathroom sink( i don't think they did any repair on it ) and as i only got the tap changed in October then put her away for the winter i am still not optomistic that all the leaks are fixed only the next time i use it will i be confident :evil:


----------



## Marrabone (Apr 8, 2010)

Yes l had the shower tray resealed but it has deteriorated again and is particularly bad where the shower tray meets the toilet, just as Autoquest described. Touching wood, l haven't had leaks under the wall heater but will now know to look out for that.

My kitchen tap had to be replaced after the handover when it was found to be leaking. It has since worked loose but luckily l was camping with my brother at the time and he was able to tighten it up for me.


----------



## stephenpug (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi have you managed to sort your problems out yet,I think I might fill mine with water this sunday and see if the bathroom is still leaking before we have our first damp and hab check and more important before the warranty is up :roll:


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

Interesting... My Kitchen tap has started to lead from near the top (that bit that pulls off) I shall try a new rubber seal and see how we get on.

Stephen - Can't explain the leak under your heater. Lift that thin piece of wood up in the bottom of your wardrobe and stick your head in with a torch, get the other half to operate the hot and cold taps and see what happens.

And for everyone else - Check the inside wall for damp where the roof sealing strip meets it on the outside. 8O


----------



## Marrabone (Apr 8, 2010)

Hi,

I haven't used the shower very much, the curtain does protect the area where the silicone has pulled away but it is going to be resealed when l have the hab check in May (l doubt it'll last very long though). I suspect the smell was coming from the plughole, due to the very poor drainage. 

I think the problem with this model is that it is much higher at the back than the front and this slope is in the wrong direction for successful drainage. Its a pain for me, being on my own, because even on level ground, l have to put the front on ramps. It's not easy as l have to keep jumping out to see how the wheels are situated.

Also l have struggled with holding it on the road in high winds (especially on the M5! I have considered air ride but l believe this raises the back up even further.

The kitchen tap is better now but is in the wrong position so this will also need to be sorted at the hab check.


----------



## Polo (Jul 5, 2007)

Hi Marrabone. Do enjoy your Eldiss motorhome, but as has been mentioned the shower tray is very flimsy. We were in fear of loosing the drain hole from our tray because of the cracking round it. Having tried to repair this ourselves we gave up and had the tray fibreglassed. It is now safe to go into and use the toilet. Ours is a 140 model reg. 07 and has been well used.


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

I used to have a 140. On the poor drainage from the shower, it seems a design fault to me...the drain pipe snakes under the floor to the grey tank and at one point loops up (fastened to chassis) and is at pretty much the level of the shower tray - inherently it ain't going to drain properly unless the front is a lot higher than the back.

What I did...bit Heath Robinson...was to disconnect the pipe to the waste tank from the bottom of the plughole (it's very easy to get at underneath) & secured it to the chassis, then bought a 2ft length of similar pipe and attached it to the plug-hole, clipped onto inside of the motorhome skirting. When on site put the pipe into a bucket or wastemaster, jobs a gud un it drains fine. When I came to sell the van, simply reversed all of that, 10 minute job.

Paul


----------



## Marrabone (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks Polo l'll bear that in mind, hopefully anything serious will show up whilst its still in warranty. I suppose its not much use though when all they are likely to do is replace it with the same poor quality tray.

Rosbotham, yours sounds an excellent idea but if l am seen by my neighbours with my legs sticking out from under the motorhome, they are likely to call an ambulance! :lol: :roll:  

Marilyn


----------



## stephenpug (Sep 18, 2008)

Autoquest said:


> Interesting... My Kitchen tap has started to lead from near the top (that bit that pulls off) I shall try a new rubber seal and see how we get on.
> 
> Stephen - Can't explain the leak under your heater. Lift that thin piece of wood up in the bottom of your wardrobe and stick your head in with a torch, get the other half to operate the hot and cold taps and see what happens.
> 
> And for everyone else - Check the inside wall for damp where the roof sealing strip meets it on the outside. 8O


sorry i should have explained better but i all depends on the position of the van as to whether the water was coming out from under the fire or the door but the mechanics at marquis motorhomes said that they checked it out but could not find a leak on the sink drainage but did tighten the pipe up ??? so we will see this weekend :wink: :wink:


----------



## Caggsie (Aug 19, 2008)

We had something similar happen last summer, the tap in the bathroom sprung a leak. We replaced, what we thought was the cause, the jubilee clip and tightened. This lasted for a little while. Anyway the tap needed replacing. Whilst we were hunting for the cause water was dripping down the pipe into the back of the sink/ shower casing resulting in the water coming out from under the door. The tap got replaced late last year. Not more water coming from under the shower door and no water coming out from under the sink. So my guess would be to replace the whole tap. Hope it works for you. Incidentally, only two year warranty on taps so had to pay. No residual damp anywhere or smells. Luckily we always empty the tank after each outing. Oh and it wouldn't leak until the pressure had built up enough to force out the water or when we used the kitchen tap.


----------



## stephenpug (Sep 18, 2008)

just had first hab check 90% damp by near side rear wheel arch when I looked underneath it was bare wood under the wheel arch where the side wall meets the floor so going in next week to have the work done under warranty :x


----------

